# 2011 US Indoor Champs...Cleveland



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright Carpet Roadcourse and Oval racers, The time has come to announce the details of the US Indoor Champs for 2011. We're happy to have Sweep, Power Push, Alpha RC F1, Team Associated, and our event sponsorCalandra Racing Concepts already on board. As always, the race will be Thanksgiving week, Nov. 24th-27th, at the Holiday Inn, in Independence, OH. (1-800- 315-2621, 6001 Rockside Rd. Independence, OH 44131) Information and entry forms, as well as online registration will be available at www.indoorchamps.net tomorrow evening.

Classes for Roadcourse:
12th stock 17.5
12th Masters 17.5
12th SuperStock 13.5
12th Open Mod
WGT 13.5 
All 12th and WGT classes are open ESC.

Formula 1 (rules announced shortly) 

TC Stock 17.5 (spec esc)
TC Superstock 17.5 (open esc)
TC Modified 
VTA (ROAR rules)

Four rounds of Qualifying (Resort AFTER ROUND TWO ONLY), And Mains. 

The Oval information will be posted in the Oval forum here, as well as other RC related forums. As more information becomes available, I'll let everyone know here, and www.indoorchamps.net 

Feel free to PM me with any questions or reach me by e-mail at [email protected]

I look forward to seeing all the returning faces, and all the first timers as well!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

As usual we are looking forward to having a blast the Indoor Champs, can't wait.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

It has been brought to my attention that the schedule mailed out with the entry form is incorrect. We inadvertently sent a draft, rather than the final "tentative schedule" DOH!! The correct schedule can be found at www.indoorchamps.net. I apologize for any confusion.
__________________


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

This year we will be running 1 controlled practice, and six quals, FTD format!! Should make for some AWESOME battles at the CHAMPS!!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Pardon the newbie question, but what does FTD stand for? Thanks.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I think he's planning to send us all Flowers


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Ian - 

For VTA, does "ROAR Rules" just mean ROAR Spec ESC, or also 21.5 motors instead of 25.5?


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> This year we will be running 1 controlled practice, and six quals, FTD format!! Should make for some AWESOME battles at the CHAMPS!!!!


What will the new schedule look like?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> Ian -
> 
> For VTA, does "ROAR Rules" just mean ROAR Spec ESC, or also 21.5 motors instead of 25.5?


21.5 Joe. I wanted to pick a rule set, and I've always found USVTA rules a bit restrictive for my tastes.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Lohrr1 said:


> What will the new schedule look like?


Below is the Correct Working Draft of the Schedule
If you received a paper mailer with a different schedule: The paper schedule is incorrect
2011 Indoors Schedule
Wednesday, Nov 23 6:00pm-10:00pm Check-in

Times may vary 
Thursday, Nov 24 7:00am-8:00am Registration/Check-in
8:00am-Noon Oval Practice -Two Rounds
Noon-12:30pm Drivers meeting
12:30pm-2:00pm Track Changeover
2:00pm- 10:00pm Road Course Practice Two Rounds
6:00pm- 7:00pm Concours Judging and Awards
6:30pm to 8:00 pm Racer Reception- finger foods & soft drinks


Friday, Nov 25 7:00am-3:00pm Road Course Qualifying 2 Rounds
3:00pm-4:00pm Track Changeover
4:00pm-9:00pm Oval Qualifying 2 Rounds
9:00pm Track Closed


Saturday, Nov 26 7:00am-11:00am Oval Qualifying 2 Rounds
11:00am-Noon Track Changeover
Noon-1:00pm Road Course Rocket Round
1:00pm-9:00 pm Road Course Qualifying 2 Rounds
9:00pm Track Closed

Sunday, Nov 27 8:00am-Noon Road Course Mains
Noon-1:00pm Road Course Awards
Track Changeover
1:00pm-2:00pm Oval Rocker Round
2:00pm-5:00pm Oval Mains
5:00pm Oval Awards

All times are approximate and subject to change based on the number of entries in each class


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Ian
You stated above that the schedule would be changed to 1 practice and 6 qualifiers. Which is it?



CypressMidWest said:


> Below is the Correct Working Draft of the Schedule
> If you received a paper mailer with a different schedule: The paper schedule is incorrect
> 2011 Indoors Schedule
> Wednesday, Nov 23 6:00pm-10:00pm Check-in
> ...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Lohrr1 said:


> Ian
> You stated above that the schedule would be changed to 1 practice and 6 qualifiers. Which is it?


Doh!! Sorry Rick, you're correct. We're working on the new format schedule as we type this. The time frame will be nearly identical, but it will be one practice round, six quals. I'll have a revision up tonight here on HT and the other forums, and Dad will post it on the site.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Oval has officially been cancelled for this year's Champs. Unfortunately, we didn't receive enough entries to allow for an efficient program. 

In light of this development, the track will be run in the more traditional clockwise direction. We will begin practice at 1:30 Thursday in keeping with the originally posted schedule, so no one is required to change their travel plans. We'll run the first round, break for the Wings/Nachos/Door prize drawings, then continue on with rounds two and three.

We'll run three qualifiers Friday, three on Saturday, then Mains on Sunday.


----------

